# our journey so far to becoming forever mummys



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

my partner and i (her 25 i 29) have been together for coming up 6 years. we have known eachother for 8. 
  i have always wanted children  from a very young age.  i aways told my parents i didn't need a man i would get a baby off the internet. 
    
  my partner luckily always wanted children. we are both extremely lucky that parents are on board and very supportive and proud of not only our lifestyle but our desire to have children. 
  
  People adopt for different reasons. we always said we wanted to adopt at some stage in our life. we thought that as we choose our lifestyle we wouldn't be able to adopt so we went with IUI last July. This was unsuccessful and as we had the means to have another two tries we decided that there was too many children needing loving homes and we were a loving home that needed it filled with the sounds of a child.

  i made a telephone enquiry back in February 2013. i spoke to a wonderful social social worker who put our fears at ease. i must of said something within that call as we had not only been approved to have a initial home assessment done but we had been pre approved for the prep course.

    the lady that i spoke to on the phone came to do our initial visit. she made us feel really comfortable and very much at ease. she saw past that the potential adopters are 2 woman she saw us a 2 people wanting to be parents. 

I must admit it was the longest 3.5 hours of our life. i am very much  of our relationship. when it came to doing finances this was when i was panicing. I'm currently on a DMP due to over indulgence when i was 18 which will be cleared in 2016. my DP also has debts. we advised we had disposable income of £500 a month and that wasn't taking in to account we would be cancelling the gym and cutting mobile contracts down. this also took into account food and petrol being taken off.We were asked how would we manged and i said the same as everyone else you just manage. I'm now extremely worried that this may go against us when they look at fiances more closely on home visit. 

  We have just finished our prep course. 1st day was very hard, and very emotional. It does make you question is this for you !!!! 

    I am so glad we stuck at it. we have made some good friends out of it and the course was truly fantastic. Now we are just waiting for a call within the next 2 weeks to arrange our 1st home study.

i will write on here so you can follow our progress from now on wards. 

Sarah x


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Sarah 

I'm loving reading the stories so far. 
Me n DH have to wait a few months before we can start as had tx in Feb. Am chomping at the bit to start prep group. 

Although I'm not experienced I would have thought that the SW wouldn't want to invest time and money in sending you to prep if they were unduly worried about your finances. I think most of us spent more than we should at that age and sounds like you are on top of things now.  

Wishing you all the best. Look forward to hearing about your approval and matching. And to be able to share my own story too  

It's the most exciting prospect of our lives isn't it?

Love
Goofy

xxxxx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks goofy i would like to think your right. We loved prep and really enjoying it so far. Your time will come and you too will love it.

Good luck x


----------

